# Greyhound bus passengers stranded in Memphis up to four days



## DET63 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Posted: Jan 31, 2010 5:38 PM PST__Updated: Feb 01, 2010 6:51 AM PST_
> 
> By Lori Brown -
> 
> ...


More about problems with the Long Dog.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 1, 2010)

Another good reason (as if there needs to be one  ) to chose Amtrak over the dog!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 1, 2010)

Yikes! 4 days is a long wait no matter what form of Transportation you are using!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 1, 2010)

This is amazing, if true?(media!) Id think that lawyers would be arriving in force over this one, Im not a lawyer but this borders on criminal negligence IMO! At least the guy said the folks in Dallas gave them food vouchers, the *******s in Memphis didnt do squat! Elvis indeed has left the building! :blink:

And say what you want about Amtrak, at the least the pax would have gotten some beef stew( :lol: ), a trip to a second line motel/hotel and travel arrangements ASAP! GML is living proof of how CR handles delays! Take the train, not the dog!!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 1, 2010)

how about this



> Caponey was in disbelief at how the security guard treated her.
> "Just because I wanted to say something and voice my opinion," Caponey said. "I should be able to, I guess I'm not understanding that."
> 
> Despite the security guard's threats, Caponey decided to be interviewed in hopes of getting help for the other passengers.
> ...


says greyhound is trying to identify that guard and discipline him.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 1, 2010)

There was something on the TV news about Greyhound passengers stranded up to three days in Atlanta.

The weather in Atlanta proper was fine but mountainous north Georgia, near the Carolina and Tennessee borders, was not as good. Plus from cites further away, stacked up like it also gets at airports.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 1, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> how about this
> 
> 
> > Caponey was in disbelief at how the security guard treated her.
> ...


Which will be a slap on the wrist and pay raise.


----------



## railiner (Feb 26, 2010)

Read this and watched the linked video's and their comments, and the whole thing just sickens me. Unfortunately, that customer (dis)service incident, is sadly a microcosm of what Greyhound has degraded into in general.

What a difference from years past, especially before deregulation.

Competition is not always a good thing for consumers.

Airlines have slipped too, though not to that extreme.


----------

